# Best guitar/bass libraries?



## orwollgf194 (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi all,

I've start building my libraries in terms of strings/brass/winds/percussion/piano, but have little in the way of professional-grade guitar and bass. (Both acoustic & electric for guitar).

What are y'all using? I don't see as much discussion on these instruments as other orchestral samples, so would love to crowdsource some opinions from y'all.


----------



## K. Johnston (Jun 18, 2020)

It depends on the genre. I can only speak for bass VIs since I record my guitar parts. I’ve used amplesound basses for rock and blues type genres. I’ve used Loki Bass for modern riffs. Modobass is a really great all around one. I plan on investing in a nice bass sometime soon so I will probably be using these less.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Jun 18, 2020)

Orange Tree Samples has good guitar libraries.
Last year they had their so called "Group Buy" running through July to midst of August, where you can get products with good discount. You might want to check their homepage during that timeframe.

Modo Bass (a modelled instrument, not sampled) is very versatile.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 18, 2020)

I am using Orange Tree Samples (Songwriter+Strawberry+Dracus) & Spectrasonics Trilian (all around basses).

If you are using Cubase: Halion Sonic SE consist of Nylon Guitar, I like the tone.
In Kontakt there are a good accoustic bass + electric bass.
Or you can try a free Amplesound :
https://www.amplesound.net/en/pro-pd.asp?id=7





amplesound.net


Ample Guitar, Ample Bass, Ample Metal, AGG, AGF, AGP, AGM, AGT, AGL, AGML, AME, AMR, ABA, ABP, ABJ, Virtual Instruments, Sample library, Tab Player, Strummer




www.amplesound.net


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 18, 2020)

Indiginus has a plethora of great guitar libraries that sound authentic and are extremely playable.


----------



## Consona (Jun 18, 2020)

Impact Soundwork's Precision is the best electric bass I've heard so far. Also I really like the tone of their Stratus.


----------



## Marsen (Jun 18, 2020)

+ for Orangetree and also to name Ilya Efimov (Guitars).
I do like NI Scarbee Bass and there 're also good things to hear 'bout new Toontrack EZ Bass (which I doesn't own).
Orangetree with already built in Guitar Fx is quiet a package. Love it!
Efimov's Telecaster in combination with Eventide Springreverb is also a "dream come true".


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 18, 2020)

Definitely depends on the genre. For the heavy stuff, though? Eurobass.


----------



## spacepluk (Jun 18, 2020)

I think the Orange Tree Samples stuff is the most realistic. Musiclab’s can sound a bit synthy at times but it’s much more playable. For basses I’m happy with the ones that come with Komplete.


----------



## BezO (Jun 18, 2020)

Orange Tree Samples are my favorite guitars. Scarbee are still my favorite basses, though I might grab the OTS Evolution basses during this year's group buy. And I wish they would make the CoreBass Pear NKS compatible.


----------



## Zero&One (Jun 18, 2020)

Currently (changes often) is Amplesound -> neuraldsp.
Eclipse, HellRazer, with Fortin Nameless
Dark Glass Ultra with Ray5 bass is rather nice.


----------



## Cheezus (Jun 18, 2020)

I own both Impact Soundworks Precision and Hydra and recommend them both as Hydra is surprisingly versatile and not just for metal, although if you're looking specifically for metal the Eurobass might be a better pairing with the Hydra than the Precision.


----------



## Casiquire (Jun 18, 2020)

Definitely Impact Soundworks! The electric guitars are amazing IMO, they don't get enough love


----------



## IdealSequenceG (Jun 18, 2020)

For electric guitars, Impact Soundworks - Shreddage Series is good.


----------



## shawnsingh (Jun 18, 2020)

For electric guitar, you may want to consider getting a library that is sampled DI, not one that has samples with pre-baked amp and fx. Then you would also shop for pedal and amp modeling plugins to use as fx plugins with the DI guitar sound.

This will give you far more realistic results (distortion fx depend on which combinations of notes are playing, and that's too much to sample properly. better to simulate it). It will also be 100x more useful because you can actually dial in a variety of different guitar tones based on the pedal and amp plugins you get.

Personally I've used Shreddage + line6 Helix Native. Helix provides a great selection pedals and amps, spanning everything from useful reverbs and delays to classic overdrives and distortions, choruses, wahs, hi-gain amps and clean amps and many things in between. I don't know how Shreddage compares to other DI sampled electric guitar libraries, but it's worked wonderfully for me, it's basically like having 3-4 notably different guitars in your arsenal.


----------



## shawnsingh (Jun 18, 2020)

Oh I forgot to mention, I also personally like the convenience of a few strummer libraries, like NI session guitarist or 8dio's guitar strummers. For electric strummers, again with DI recorded versions, having something like Helix pluging opens up so many more tones and ways to use the same strumming variations, helps get a lot of mileage from those same strum patterns every time.


----------



## emid (Jun 18, 2020)

For bass, *EZbass* hands down! Expand you midi bass grooves with Groove Monkee midi bass loops.

For guitars, I record my own but if you need just strumming parts as backing tracks, NI strummed acoustic special strummed acoustic 2 I would suggest.


----------



## ShidoStrife (Jun 19, 2020)

I have 3 shreddage guitars (S2, IBZ, and SRP, they're renamed Jupiter, Rogue, and Serpent for version 3). Recorded DI, and they sound great for rock and metal. I think I'm gonna pick an OTS guitar (strat or tele) for the lighter stuffs, if they do the Group Buy thing this year.


----------



## AndyP (Jun 19, 2020)

Shreddage 2, Abyss and Trillian are my bass libraries. That's all I need.

For guitars I use several Shreddage libraries, Audioimperia Trailer Guitars, UJAM Iron, and the Keepforest Viking package.

I'm more on the heavy side.


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 19, 2020)

AndyP said:


> Shreddage 2, Abyss and Trillian are my bass libraries. That's all I need.
> 
> For guitars I use several Shreddage libraries, Audioimperia Trailer Guitars, UJAM Iron, and the Keepforest Viking package.
> 
> I'm more on the heavy side.



My guitarist is also on the heavy side...

How do you like UJAM Iron?


----------



## jvsax (Jun 19, 2020)

I use Ample Sound guitars and basses, and for amps & effects I use Scuffham, Amplitude, GuitarRig, and Cubase Pro. I got hooked on all the free versions then upgraded.


----------



## KEM (Jun 19, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> Definitely depends on the genre. For the heavy stuff, though? Eurobass.



Haven’t used Eurobass yet but Djinnbass is insane!!


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 19, 2020)

KEM said:


> Haven’t used Eurobass yet but Djinnbass is insane!!


Indeed!


----------



## AndyP (Jun 19, 2020)

Michel Simons said:


> My guitarist is also on the heavy side...
> 
> How do you like UJAM Iron?


For some rhythmic parts I find it very useful. But I still go through an extra amp because the built-in distortion is not brute enough. But I don't see that as a problem, because you can still grind the sound nicely that way.

It is quite stable in timing, so you can work well and cleanly, even when switching phrases.
I am still thinking about buying Sparkle and Carbon too when they are back on sale.


----------



## KEM (Jun 19, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> Indeed!



I’ve been using it with the Darkglass plugin from Neural DSP and you can get a bass tone just like Nolly Getgood, sounds absolutely massive.


----------



## Zero&One (Jun 19, 2020)

KEM said:


> I’ve been using it with the Darkglass plugin from Neural DSP and you can get a bass tone just like Nolly Getgood, sounds absolutely massive.



Darkglass is fantastic isn’t it? Makes literally anything sound filthy.
I’d buy it again in a heartbeat 💗


----------



## KEM (Jun 19, 2020)

Zero&One said:


> Darkglass is fantastic isn’t it? Makes literally anything sound filthy.
> I’d buy it again in a heartbeat 💗



Absolutely!!! I’m a massive Periphery fanboy, and they actually make Nolly’s signature Dingwall (the same one the Djinnbass is sampled after) in left handed versions so I definitely plan on getting one when I have the funds, the Darkglass is the perfect compliment to it!!!


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jun 20, 2020)

Orange Tree have just started their group buy. It's a great time of year to pick up their libraries.

I recommend Rock Standard for Les Paul, Texas Twang for Telecaster, and Flatwound and Roundwound for Fender basses. 






Orange Tree Samples 2020 Group Buy (ENDED)


Announcing the Orange Tree Samples Summer 2020 Group Buy sale, your opportunity to get up to 50% OFF our libraries! This time we're running it a little differently. Instead of the sign-up period lasting multiple weeks like in the past, we've reduced it to 10 days to join the group buy sale...




vi-control.net


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 20, 2020)

I see Lode Runner beat me to it. You can't go wrong with an Orange Tree guitar and bass. Best time to get is during the group buys. 

I also like UJam guitars for rhythm guitar. They aren't any good for lead, but are very easy to use for rhythm. And, as suggested by someone else, I tend to run my guitars through Guitar Rig or Amplitude amps and effects. Makes them sound more realistic.


----------



## AmbientMile (Jun 21, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> ...I also like UJam guitars for rhythm guitar. They aren't any good for lead...



Is this true of Carbon as well? I see that Carbon isn't just patterns but a playable instrument as well.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 21, 2020)

AmbientMile said:


> Is this true of Carbon as well? I see that Carbon isn't just patterns but a playable instrument as well.


I don't have that one yet, just Amber, Silk, and Iron.


----------



## AndyP (Jun 24, 2020)

I'm downloading Carbon right now.
Got it as a crossgrade for 49€ at Bestservice, since I already have Iron.

Does anyone actually have the UJAM drummer heavy 2? Unfortunately I can only find a few short videos about it (loading the demo now ...).


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 24, 2020)

AndyP said:


> I'm downloading Carbon right now.
> Got it as a crossgrade for 49€ at Bestservice, since I already have Iron.
> 
> Does anyone actually have the UJAM drummer heavy 2? Unfortunately I can only find a few short videos about it (loading the demo now ...).


How did you get a crossgrade? I have Iron also.


----------



## AndyP (Jun 24, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> How did you get a crossgrade? I have Iron also.


I bought Iron at Bestservice.de back in the day. They offered a crossgrade for €49 on their site, at least yesterday. It worked out too.

I like Carbon after the first test. Not really the classic metal guitar sound, but very useful for sound design.
Just right for hybrid stuff.

Edit: Looks like the crossgrade offer is gone. Maybe it was a mistake, but fortunately worked for me.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 24, 2020)

AndyP said:


> I bought Iron at Bestservice.de back in the day. They offered a crossgrade for €49 on their site, at least yesterday. It worked out too.
> 
> I like Carbon after the first test. Not really the classic metal guitar sound, but very useful for sound design.
> Just right for hybrid stuff.
> ...


I bought Iron at Plugin Boutique, so maybe it was just if you bought it there. 

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## BezO (Jun 24, 2020)

I picked up Silk during this sale, and got Iron free awhile back, which introduced me to UJAM.

I considered Amber and Sparkle, but they seem like stuff I could get fairly easily with the strummers in OTS guitars. I might still grab Amber though.


----------



## Leigh (Sep 15, 2020)

Is there some kind of EZ Guitar with MIDI packs for jazz? I want to quickly create some jazz guitar comping for a mockup.

**Leigh


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Sep 15, 2020)

According to ujam's Peter Gorges, Carbon was designed to explore the area between a heavy guitar and a synth. IMO it's pretty unique in that way.

I highly recommend checking out both the ujam guitars and basses, as they offer free 30-day fully functional demos. I have always thought that the basses were the best thing they sell. I did a video comparing them to EZBass. There are strengths and weaknesses to both. Toontrack has already updated EZBass to 1.06, so they are determined to make it better and better--and it was pretty great from the jump. 





My new video: ezbass vs ujam's virtual bassist


I've been working on this for a few weeks, doing a lot of research. I even took Eli Krantzberg's Groove3 course on EZBass, which I recommend. So I feel confident that you will learn a thing or two about these instruments if you check this out. EZBass is complex, so I do a deep dive on it. ujam...




vi-control.net





In addition to the many excellent guitars made by OTS, AmpleSound, ISW, Ilya Efimov, and Indiginus, you can check out Prominy, Pettinhouse, MusicLab, EastWest Ministry of Rock 1&2 and Fab Four, SoundProps, Vir2 Electri6ity, and Lyrical Distortion. Even VSL has an Ibanez Steve Vai that they call Overdrive! Many different kinds of guitars at many different price points. You can go all the way down to SONiVOX's cheapie Bright Electric Guitar, which is a pretty decent Strat, and Spitfire LABS' free Peel Guitar, which is a Tele. 

My favorite fingerpicked guitar VI is Native Instruments' Picked Acoustic, with Realitone's Fingerpick a second.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Sep 15, 2020)

Leigh said:


> Is there some kind of EZ Guitar with MIDI packs for jazz? I want to quickly create some jazz guitar comping for a mockup.
> 
> **Leigh


The only thing I know for this is Band-in-a-Box. It's not exactly MIDI. It's an algorithmic composer. You put in your chords and then the algorithm generates recordings of session musicians playing all your changes in numerous jazz styles, along with all the other musicians. 

It even has a feature where it will take your chords and sort of "jazz them up" by making them more complex. 






PG Music - Band-in-a-Box for Windows - Jazz RealPAKs







www.pgmusic.com


----------



## Marsen (Sep 15, 2020)

Leigh said:


> Is there some kind of EZ Guitar with MIDI packs for jazz? I want to quickly create some jazz guitar comping for a mockup.
> 
> **Leigh



There are Sample Packs loop based, no midi, but seriously, get a jazz guitar player student from a university , support him wifh some money, and the result will be far better and faster, than every library.


----------



## Mark Kouznetsov (Sep 15, 2020)

Orange Tree Samples sound good, but I had weird experience programming one of their electric guitars into DAW (sounded weird, when in standalone it was totally fine. MAYBE just some kind of glitch on my part). Audio Imperia's Trailer Guitars II sound surprisingly good (you can play solos and all). Also, NI's Picked Acoustic is my favourite acoustic guitar.


----------



## bill5 (Sep 15, 2020)

This is a little dated and I take online articles with a grain of salt anyway, but a lot of info and overview of a lot of guitars https://www.midilifestyle.com/audio-plugins/best-guitar-vst-plugins/#tab-con-48


----------



## bill5 (Sep 15, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> The only thing I know for this is Band-in-a-Box. It's not exactly MIDI. It's an algorithmic composer. You put in your chords and then the algorithm generates recordings of session musicians playing all your changes in numerous jazz styles, along with all the other musicians.
> 
> It even has a feature where it will take your chords and sort of "jazz them up" by making them more complex.
> 
> ...


Just to tag on: here's the link to the various versions, costs, and what you get. I have an older version. The user-unfriendliest software this side of Pro Tools, but it is good for quick mock-ups as the "OP" mentioned: https://www.pgmusic.com/bbwin.packages.htm


----------



## lettucehat (Sep 15, 2020)

Wow I'm good on guitar/bass for now but Modo Bass is very impressive. Never paid it any mind because of the name though.


----------



## DSmolken (Sep 15, 2020)

Since this thread got bumped, in the meantime I've released Snowkiss Guitar which is a Jazzmaster-style complete with trem bar emulation, feedback, pick stabs, pick scrapes, playing behind the bridge and behind the nut... a different focus than what was out there before. Also been thinking about doing a twangy country/rockabilly hollowbody guitar sometime, that also seems like an unfilled Nietzsche... I mean niche.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 15, 2020)

I always felt like guitars are wayyyyy cheaper to get so seemed weird to get a VI.


----------



## keepitsimple (Sep 15, 2020)

EZbass with OTS Evolution Rock Standard


----------



## David Cuny (Sep 16, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> The only thing I know for this is Band-in-a-Box. It's not exactly MIDI. It's an algorithmic composer.


I'll second BiaB as exactly right for this sort of thing, although not exactly cheap for one-off use.

It's not _quite _algorithmic composition, as it's assembling the instrument tracks from pre-recorded material. 

But since the audio is recorded by having the musicians playing over chord progressions, the output will more often than not have musical cohesion.


----------

